# Any Reports from Poverty Beach, Cape May?



## Sea Critter

I'm headed there next week for another round after an outstanding trip with my father in July that yielded two 27" striped bass, and a small bluefish.

Any of you fish at poverty beach? What's been biting this month?


----------



## davehunt

Critter,

Where is Poverty Beach?

I've been fishing in Lower Cape May County for about 11 years and your the first person I've ever heard refer to Poverty Beach.

I was in Wildwood Crest over the weekend. It was strictly a veg out weekend so I didn't fish, I also figured the surf would be bad based on the weather reports concerning the hurricane. As a result I don't have to much to offer.

I've got this weeks Fisherman Magazine but have'nt looked at the reports section yet, I'll check later and get back to you.

The beach surf was rougher then usual, but not as bad as predicted (I saw some reports that predicted waves as big as 9 ft.) There were plenty of surfers down to take advantage of what was there though.

I also checked out Diamond Beach in Cape May where croakers have been the ticket for several weeks, saw plenty of folks fishing but didn't see anyone catching.

If the weather cooperates I'll probably go back down this weekend.

Good luck& tight lines!


----------



## Eric G

Poverty Beach is the area between the USCG base and the northen end of Beach Ave. in Cape May.

Things were slow this weekend in the surf. It's a early morning /evening bite. Tailer blues (1-3lbs) and slot stripers. I fish the N. wildwood surf tourney this weekend. 10lb striper was the winner, caught in the morning on Cheek Churb popper. Many, many skates and 4' sand sharks between bluefish hits.

Surf wasn't that bad, but Cape May has a nice ledge at Poverty Beach. Watch the undertow and the rip-tides this comming weekend. Lifeguards may shorten fishing time in the area. Suggest clams or mackeral chunks for bass & blues.


----------



## davehunt

Eric,

Great, thanks. It shouldn't take me more than another 20 or so years to actually learn my way around down there

DH


----------



## Sea Critter

Cool, thanks Eric. I'll post a fishing report when I return.


----------

